
Show HN: TransomJS – Rapidly Develop REST APIS on Node Using TransomJS - 4umfreak
https://transomjs.github.io/
======
realPubkey
Is it possible to generate an api with transom from my swagger.json?

~~~
4umfreak
Sorry, It's not. We are however, considering to go in the opposite direction,
to produce a swagger.json from the loaded plugins & configuration. That would
give users a nice way to explore their API and quickly see the result of
various changes to the loaded config.

